# Battery charger



## juliannaidoo.jn (8/5/20)

Hi guys. Hope you are all well during lockdown. I have a few questions and hope that i can get some help in bateries.

I have a Vaporesso Lux s and after 7 to 8 months it stopped working. After visting two shops, first one said throw away the vape (Vapeking Fourways) were I bought the mod. Second shop (VapeKing Belair) told me it was the batteries. I did not get a charger as i was told that I can charge throught the device and according the the second shop's assistant this is why the batteries failed. The batteries are Ebat 18650 3.7V 3000mAh pulse discharge 42A
My questions are:
1. Can I save the batteries by charging on a battery charger? 
2. What is the difference between 42A and 20A batteries. The samsung 30Q is 3000mAh 20A?
3. Has anyone heard of Blackcell Electron batteries?
4. What is the best but reasonably priced 2 battery charger that I can get?

Thanks Guys.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (8/5/20)

1. Get yourself a set of 30Q batteries. They safe to use in any regulated mod.
2. 20A is discharge rate and seeing that you are using a regulated mod, don't worry to much about it. 
3. Those batteries are for flashlights and not for vaping. 
4. Golisi, Nitecore and X-somthing(can remember the name) are good battery chargers

Check Battery Mooch on YouTube to learn more about vape batteries 



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (8/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> X-somthing(can remember the name)



X star.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 195698


Funny, @Rob Fisher , I got the exact same model , haven't unboxed mine yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/5/20)

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi guys. Hope you are all well during lockdown. I have a few questions and hope that i can get some help in bateries.
> 
> I have a Vaporesso Lux s and after 7 to 8 months it stopped working. After visting two shops, first one said throw away the vape (Vapeking Fourways) were I bought the mod. Second shop (VapeKing Belair) told me it was the batteries. I did not get a charger as i was told that I can charge throught the device and according the the second shop's assistant this is why the batteries failed. The batteries are Ebat 18650 3.7V 3000mAh pulse discharge 42A
> My questions are:
> ...


 Tesiyi E25 2-bay charger. Works like a charm. Can be used as a Powerbank as well and is portable.
Get two of the green batts that you see @Rob Fisher has in the charger and get two pink ones aswell.
Green Samsung 25R , pink Samsung 30Q.
You can worry about upgrading after two years minimum.

Edit. You might be able to save the batteries,but I'm not sure if it will recover completely and give you good battery life after recovering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

